# Maersk Developer



## bconnally

Left Mexico Beach at 11:30 p.m. And arrived at the Maersk Developer at 6:30 a.m. Trolled for a bit with big tuna busting everywhere then jigged up some small black fin and skip jack for bait. Chunked for a while and tried a popper around all the surface activity with large tuna busting everywhere. Decided to troll again with no luck then went back to chunking and landed a 120 lb yellowfin after about 45 min. Literally probably saw around 100 big tuna airborne over the next 8 hours. Ended up taking home two yellowfin and 15 blackfin. Great trip and wonderful weather.


----------



## bconnally

*Yellowfin*

Yellowfin


----------



## bconnally

Yellowfin


----------



## bconnally

Steaks


----------



## bconnally

Had trouble posting pics


----------



## jjam

Nice report and pics! Wow!!, 7 hr one way, how far of a run from Mexico Beach?

Jimmy


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Wow, if only I had a boat to fill my dreams. Nice catch gents


----------



## RockB

jjam said:


> Nice report and pics! Wow!!, 7 hr one way, how far of a run from Mexico Beach?
> 
> Jimmy


Looks like about 140 miles

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...220627000/imo:8768361/vessel:MAERSK_DEVELOPER


----------



## bconnally

*Distance from MB*

It was 125 nautical miles ran slow at night on the way out cruised home at 30 knots made it in four hours


----------



## panhandleslim

Nice report. Productive trip.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

That's a helluva run. Glad y'all were able to box some fish. Nothing like fresh YF steaks!!!


----------



## Fish N Tales

That is awesome! Thanks for the report.


----------



## RedLeg

Awesome pics and I bet the experience of big yft busting everywhere was nuts! Good job and enjoy those steaks!!!


----------



## Xiphius

that's a great trip was it last thursday? man what a nice weather window you all capitalized on!


----------



## JMB

Damn! That's a hardcore run Mexico Bch!

Glad it paid off for y'all. Nice to see you stick it out and make it happen. 

That is so frustrating to see them busting and not be able to get the bite.


----------



## MSViking

Looks like you guys had some awesome weather! Also looks like you thought out and managed your time and fuel intelligently.

Tuna (heck, all fish) are funny creatures as to why they feed sometimes and others not.

Curious, did you use fluorocarbon while chunking and if so what # test. While we were there last week we were able to catch plenty of 20-35 lbs YFT but never saw or caught any like you were able to catch. Congrats on the size of your YFT!

In hind site if I could go back I would have stopped at one of the shelf rigs to try and catch live bait. I would have also put the kite up if need be. Also while we trolled, and caught tuna trolling, we were using small plastics, I should have tried naked ballyhoo way way way back at slow speeds. Seems like you learn something every time out.

Maersk Developer is an awesome rig due to it's size and easterly location. I have a feeling it will be a hot rig this summer unless it gets too crowded.

Thanks again for the report, pics and post!

Robert


----------



## Wicked rods

Nice fish! The weather look like it was great for you guys. Good to see post from mexico beach guys on forum. We fished out of Port St. Joe last couple years but recently made the move to Orange beach. Nice report.


----------



## cheshirekev

Great report! Got a big smile from that big adventure! Way to put a couple in the box too. I'm sure it was aggravating to see those tuna busting all over, but way to stick it out and put a couple studs on ice! :thumbup:


----------



## BobJack

NICE fish!!!


----------



## doradosur

Where is the *Maersk Developer* in relation to some of the other rigs?
Does anyone have the numbers on it?
thanks


----------



## Downtime2

Lat: 28° 45.42´ Lon: 87° 24.36´
Bout 95nm south of PNS on a 183 heading. 35ish from Horn Mt on a 110 heading for a idea.


----------



## WhyMe

Nice. Great pix.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bconnally

*Position changed*

I had buddies that fished there yesterday in 4 and 5 foot seas and the rig was not at that position anymore. I fished there last week and posted this report. The position last week was 28 44.400 87 23.900. Does anyone know where it went?


----------



## MSViking

Man that's a shame as it was certainly a "hot"rig! I hope they place another one out to the east!


----------



## MSViking

Just checked Hilton's and it shows it as having moved. No new location shown, must be in route somewhere. Another good reason to subscribe to Hilton's


----------



## Chapman5011

Nice looking red meat


----------



## bconnally

I emailed Tom and told him to remove it here is it most current location and is still on the move.


----------



## John B.

According to marine traffic she's sliding SE... 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...:220627000/olddate:2014-12-29 14:43:00/zoom:9

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Realtor

not sure how I missed this post, but its a GREAT one!!!


----------



## Tom Hilton

Looks like the Maersk Developer is SW of Green Canyon now;
26 48.826 90 35.578


----------



## dsaito

That's a bummer


----------



## Tom Hilton

The good news is there seems to be a lot of interest on the West Florida Slope area - lots of exploration, and if successful, possibly a permanent spar platform there.

Here is the latest location of the Maersk Developer.


----------



## bconnally

Thanks Tom appreciate your efforts and the great website you provide us.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Thanks Bill.

Here is a happy new year's eve present for those of you who fish this area - the graphic shows the eastern-most deepwater movable structures such as drill ships (red icons), semi-submersibles (blue squares), etc.

The good news is that the presence of drill ships often indicate exploratory wells that sometimes lead to permanent structures being placed if the test wells are successful.

Happy New Year everyone!

Tom Hilton


----------

